# aus j2se anwendung auf j2ee elemente zugreifen



## ARadauer (30. Mai 2007)

hallo,
in meiner firma hat mal einer eine sehr aufwändige intranetseite programmiert, mit massenweiße jsps, einigen servelets und ein paar DAO Objekten um auf den LDAP Server und die DB zuzugreifen. Funktioniert alles recht fein.

Ich bin jetzt dabei das ich in eine J2SE Anwendung eine Benuzterüberprüfung einbauen soll, is kein Problem, genau das wird auf den JSP Seiten auch schon verwendet.

So wie greif ich nun am besten auf die Java Classen auf dem App Server zu? Macht man das mit EJBs? Hab mit EJB bis jetzt nix gemacht, weiß halt nur das sie für Kapselung zuständig sind. Kann mir wer ein paar Tips gegen oder ein Tutorial nennen, wie ich am besten beginne.


Ein weiterer Lösungsansatz wäre von meiner Seite her, einfach eine JSP Seite, rufe die mit meinen User und Passwort als Parameter auf und es kommt textuell ein true  oder false zurück ob das Pwd stimmt. Einfach und für den Zweck ausreichend. Aber wahrscheinlich nicht sehr sauber,, was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## SlaterB (30. Mai 2007)

wenn du nur die Java-Klassen brauchst, dann kannst du doch die Libraries so einbinden, was hat das mit dem App-Server zu tun?

wenn du mit dem laufenden Web-Server kommunizieren willst,
dann verwende doch die vorhanden HTML-Mechnanismen?

---------

ansonsten ist es ein allgemeines Problem, wie zwei unterschiedliche Programme miteinander kommunizieren können,

WebService, RMI und ähnliches sind höhere Mechnanismen als der Austausch von Strings oder HTML,
das übe erstmal lokal zwischen 2 Programmen, mit dem 'App Server' muss das zunächst nichts zu tun haben


----------



## ARadauer (30. Mai 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dann kannst du doch die Libraries so einbinden



ich würde gerne den zugriff zentral verwalten



			
				SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dann verwende doch die vorhanden HTML-Mechnanismen?



also, einfach eine jsp aufrufen, ja hab ich jetzt gemacht 5 zeiler, funktioniert


----------

